# finish inside a cabinet?



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

hello all - 

I am currently building a white oak buffet and am torn on whether the interior of the cabinet should have a finish or not? the exterior will be an oil and wax finish (which i do not want to do on the interior for obvious odor reasons). but wondered about a wax application or straight poly? or am i wasting my time and should i leave the wood natural? 

note: there are no visible parts of the interior when the cabinet is all closed, solid doors and drawers make up the entire front.

Thanks for any advice!

-Andy


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I always finish the inside of my cabinets. Recently I've started using prefinished plywood for the interiors. Helps keep from any stains making their way into the grain of the wood.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I always finish the interior. It feels low quality to me when it's not finished inside.


----------



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you guys like to use for a finish? Casework is pretty new for me! Thanks

- Andy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I use sherwin Williams pre cat lacquer. Needs to be sprayed, but it looks great!!!


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

I only finish the inside if it is a showcase with glass doors. Otherwise, finishing the interior serves no purpose.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's purpose is to produce a top quality piece...I finish insides, bottoms, backs and everywhere else as I think it's the right thing to do. 

Also, only finishing one side of solid wood could lead to warping, plywood wouldn't have that issue.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Always finish both sides of wood, even plywood.
It allows both surfaces to pick up moisture and release it
evenly from one season to the next.
Keeps it much more stable.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I normally finish the inside with the same finish I'm doing the outside with. Since you don't wish to go with an oil finish on the inside because of the odor a wax finish isn't going to be any better. I think for you a water based polyurethane would be your best option. If you don't put it on real thick and use a satin it should end up with much the same appearance as the exterior.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> I always finish the interior. It feels low quality to me when it's not finished inside.


Totally agree. Does not have to be fancy, but some type of finish.

George


----------



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

tested the the look on some scrap adn went with shellac on the interior....thanks for the input guys!

-Andy


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

*Finish Inside of Cabinet*



Ange said:


> hello all -
> 
> I am currently building a white oak buffet and am torn on whether the interior of the cabinet should have a finish or not? the exterior will be an oil and wax finish (which i do not want to do on the interior for obvious odor reasons). but wondered about a wax application or straight poly? or am i wasting my time and should i leave the wood natural?
> 
> ...


 I read somewhere that it is advisable to finish the inside of a cabinet with a light shade which will reflect more light and make it easier to see what's inside the cabinet.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Some just paint the inside white


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Do you spray at home?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> I use sherwin Williams pre cat lacquer. Needs to be sprayed, but it looks great!!!


Do you spray at home?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With lacquer you can spray it anywhere. The overspray doesn't drift around and settle on other things. It dries so fast you can spray it outdoors without worry of it filling with bugs. The only thing with the project you have to worry about is the humidity. When it gets close to 70% humidity it is bad to blush and retarder thinners are needed. The only other thing to worry about it is the vapors are explosive so good ventilation is needed and keep the fumes away from anything with an open flame or even a spark such as a light switch or motor. I frequently use pre-cat lacquer finishing kitchen cabinets right in place inside of homes.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

was2ndlast said:


> Do you spray at home?



I have....I set up a sheet plastic booth in the garage and sprayed there.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Ange said:


> hello all -
> 
> I am currently building a white oak buffet and am torn on whether the interior of the cabinet should have a finish or not? the exterior will be an oil and wax finish (which i do not want to do on the interior for obvious odor reasons). but wondered about a wax application or straight poly? or am i wasting my time and should i leave the wood natural?
> 
> ...


I also always finish the inside. I put a finish on everything I can. Doing so helps prevent moisture which in turn helps with expansion and contraction of the wood.


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

A 4$ rattle can of Shellac will do it nicely and quickly.


----------

